# FREE Coffee for all forum members..........



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We at Coffee Omega have come up with a new and unique blend of 100% arabica beans + herbal extract in a form of instant coffee.

To celebrate the launch we are giving away the coffee for FREE to all forum members who register on our site. approx 3-4 sachets of the coffee.

The coffee is currently ONLY available to buy thru our site and at various Tesco stores in Malaysia and China.

https://store-0daf7.mybigcommerce.com/free-coffee-omegas-herbal-coffee-sachet/

In the details area include your postal address, only available per customer email or postal address (needs verifying)

Coffee Omega Team


----------

